# automatisch als root einloggen



## Jägermeister (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

immer wenn ich meinen PC mit SuSe Linux 9.0 hochfahre, loggt er sich automatisch als normalen User ein. Ich möchte aber, dass er sich sofort automatisch als root einloggt oder zumindest der Anmeldebildschirm kommt, wo ich die Benutzerdaten eingeben muss.
Was muss ich ändern

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## voelzi (18. Februar 2004)

Du findest die Einstellung bei Suse 9.0 unter:

Kontrollzentrum -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldemanger -> Vereinfachung -> Automatische Anmeldung



Um hier Änderung vorzunehmen musst du in den Systemverwaltermodus (Knopf unten links) wechseln, bzw. dich als Root anmelden. 

Suse Linux 9.0 setzt diese Einstellung anscheinend automatisch, wenn nur ein Benutzer eingerichtet ist.

Sich dauerhaft als Root anzumelden, ist eine extreme Sicherheitslücke.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2004)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Bitte, tu das in deinem eigenen Willen nicht. Der Root-Account ist, anders als unter Windows der Administrator-Account, noch richtig leistungsfähig, und du kannst mit einem unüberlegten Befehlt oder einem dummen Klick das ganze System irreperabel beschädigen!
Die komische Accountpolitik kann sich MS evt. leisten, aber unter Linux willst du das nicht!


----------



## Backdraft (19. Februar 2004)

Zur Info:

Bei der Installation von Suse ist beim Anlegen des ersten Users automatisch die Funktion "Automatsich anmelden"  angeklickt. Entfernt mman den  Haken nicht, wird der User automatisch angemeldet. Abhilfe weiter oben.


----------



## Sway (19. Februar 2004)

Kann ein Admin die Topic bitte in *"wie mach ich mein Linuxsystem automatisch beim booten unsicher"* ändern?

Nochmal zum wiederholen: in Linux möglichst *NIE* als root einloggen. Nur zum Softwareinstallieren oder Config ändern


----------

